# Need Help with my XM Radio



## trmubc84 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have XM in my 2007 Jetta and My radio works fine, but all of a sudden my satellite radio ( XM) does not tune to any channel other than channels 1 and 247. I called XM and they swear that it is the radio.. what would be the solution for this and what should i check. Could it be the transmitter?
any ideas appreciated!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

